# Left Handed X2???



## techonehundred (May 18, 2010)

OK, with all of this talk of the Cheap DRO, I had to have one on my HF X2. So after going to Amazon, I bought the 12" Model from Igaging. Then I began to look how to mount it. I wanted to mount it on the front, but It would block the lock on the x axis. I also looked at the back and wanted to find out if it would limit the Y axis Travel. I noticed that without the "bellows" ???, the travel would go all the way to the column as in the picture here. 





So I wanted to see how much room is on the front. So this is what we have.




Once I had looked it over, Gears began to work in my head. Since I am left handed, when I use a Bridgeport, I am always using the left side. I wondered if the block could be turned around so this one would work left handed. Since the observant ones have already seen the gib screws in the picture, you already know the answer. Not only does it let me work left handed, I had a place to mount the dro on the front. All I need now is to make a cover to shield it from the swarf. Here is a picture of everything back together. 




Even the screw locations on the bellows worked fine. I also think I gained just a bit of Y axis movement. 
A great day for left handers. :big:

Anthony


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2010)

I didn't know it could do that   

Nice move Anthony!  Work out the good arm.  :big:


Kermit


----------



## websterz (May 18, 2010)

Karma point for you! :bow:


----------



## black85vette (May 18, 2010)

Very cool! Always like to see thinking out of the box and not being stopped by the "obvious". Well done.


----------



## itowbig (May 19, 2010)

very cool indeed


----------

